# 52 Weeks of Sisko



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi! I'm starting a 52 Weeks of Sisko. Pictures will be posted every Friday!?










Today is Sisko's brushing day so I'll post another pic later today?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad you started a thread for Sisko so we can follow along. I love his coloring. Will be looking for you on fridays.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Such a look on his face


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Glad you started a thread for Sisko so we can follow along. I love his coloring. Will be looking for you on fridays.


Thank you! I do too!

Okay?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Such a look on his face


? I know right!? He has all kinds of looks too!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad you started a thread for Sisko. He certainly is a cute guy.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Glad you started a thread for Sisko. He certainly is a cute guy.


Thank you! Isn't he!??


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 2







?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Love how he keeps focus on you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Love how he keeps focus on you!


Thank you! I do too, but sometimes I accidentally have the flash on? and Sisko's like?? maybe Sisko could be a model because of that focus?. Sisko's coat can get matted if I don't brush it carefully enough because of his skin very being loose, so I have to cut some of the mats out. I'll just go ahead and shave him. I'm not very good at it though ? but I might leave pictures on his Progress Blog.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 3








Those things on the sofa were put there to keep a wet Sisko off?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Lol, We've got rugs and towels at the door, and throws on all the seating surfaces too!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Lol, We've got rugs and towels at the door, and throws on all the seating surfaces too!


?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 4







?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 5








Almost forgot!?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

He's such a handsome guy


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lol... The 5 week picture has the greatest look! It's like he's saying, "Reeeaaallllyyy? You're taking _another _picture?".


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> He's such a handsome guy


Thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

jojogal001 said:


> Lol... The 5 week picture has the greatest look! It's like he's saying, "Reeeaaallllyyy? You're taking _another _picture?".


Lol, it does! We might soon have a picture where he looks like ?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 6







Our neighbor got a bed for her Toy Poodle, but it it's too big for her, so she gave it to us for Sisko, our cats like to steal it though? that's a cat tail at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko is getting SO much better at leash walking!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

WooHoo! You two are going to be one heckuva team!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> WooHoo! You two are going to be one heckuva team!


Thank you?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yay! SO glad to hear.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Yay! SO glad to hear.


?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hooray!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Hooray!


??


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko wanted to pull to say hi to this dude we were walking towards, but we took baby steps and we turned back everytime he pull. We were able to walk past the dude after a few tries?.
#baby steps


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Wrong thread?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 7








Here Sisko is laying down in the kitchen while I make tea like a good dog! 

Every time we play fight Sisko likes to bark, yip, and try to get in on it too, but earlier today (yesterday since it's after 12:00 now) my 2 younger brothers were play fighting so I brought out treats and rewarded him every time he was calm and it worked well?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds like you're both having more forward progress!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Yeah, I think we are too! I'm proud of the both of us.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 8








Curled up on the bed on a dark and rainy day?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 9


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 10


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 11








Haha. I see me and my cat's shadow. Sisko is waiting for me to release him so that he can get his food. We've been playing "it's yet choice" and for the second day now, he's been leaving his food alone so that I can walk away to get him some more😃


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 12








Sorry for the blurred picture.
















Sisko has always been a bit uncomfortable around Artemis, because she used to jump on and attack him when I got excited. It all started when I was playing a video game and I got scared and screamed, and she jumped on Sisko. It doesn't happen anymore, but Sisko has been uncomfortable with her since that and she did it like 2-3 times after that. I've been trying to get him more comfortable around her.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't suppose you can teach her to give Sisko treats  ?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> I don't suppose you can teach her to give Sisko treats  ?


I don't think so🤔 her brother might try to steal them every time we try to train too. He's a GREEDY cat! Him and his sister both got into a bag of potatoes once🤬 it was so funny because there was this giant chunk of potato missing🤣😂🤣😂😂


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Imagining their faces after biting into that potato!! 😝😝


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Imagining their faces after biting into that potato!! 😝😝


Lol😂 I think Artemis was like 😝. Perses still tries to eat them!!!!! There's very few things he won't eat🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Artemis is a bit, in his face. With her ears so far back she must be intimidating. What a clever, good, good boy, Sisko is! Win the cat


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Sisko has the sweetest expression.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 13
He needed a complete shave down😓
































Going to shave the rest of him tomorrow.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 14








Sisko is doing very well with my mom's BF being here. Sisko usually goes crazy with him, but he has done really good.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 15















We went for a NICE walk today. I'm about to update Sisko's progress blog😁


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Can't get over how long that boy's legs are, at least in the photos. He must _flyyyyyyyy _when he gets the chance .


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Can't get over how long that boy's legs are, at least in the photos. He must _flyyyyyyyy _when he gets the chance .


I know right?! I'll take a photo of him standing so we can try to figure out if his legs are really that long. Sisko can FLY! I can't wait to take him to the dog park again.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 16








Please excuse my hair and the rope toy. We can start training classes as soon as the trainer can start training again! We plan on taking private lessons, then group classes, and then agility!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That's just a great picture of the two of you! Sounds exciting and happy good for you both. You may start a new style trend with the rope toy neckwear


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> That's just a great picture of the two of you! Sounds exciting and happy good for you both. You may start a new style trend with the rope toy neckwear


Thank you!! Lol😂 that would be so funny😂 I wonder if I could trademark that look😆


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Awwww, what a sweet pic. I love it!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Porkchop said:


> Awwww, what a sweet pic. I love it!


Thank you😊


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 17
My mom and I went to Mudbay for some toys for Sisko and treats for both him and our cats😁. Here's him playing with his monkey.
















Photobombing cat
















Sisko was looking outside


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 18
Sisko and I played with the flirt pole. He had his long lead on. We hadn't played with the flirt pole in a few days, so it was nice😀. I'm still teaching him how to give it back and he pulled on it then let go and it hit me🤣 Sisko's eye contact is getting better too.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> Can't get over how long that boy's legs are, at least in the photos. He must _flyyyyyyyy _when he gets the chance .


It must be the angle of the photo as those are some mighty long legs and tail too! He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 19
I'm 😷, so.......

















Sisko's apricot isn't that dark, it's like a shade or 2 lighter.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I tries to get a good pic of his legs








And here's a bonus😀


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

So funny that they look super duper xxx long in the lie down and perfectly just right in stand up .


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> So funny that they look super duper xxx long in the lie down and perfectly just right in stand up .


It is!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 20















My mom's BF is here, and he has been doing so much better!! Some new treats had came earlier before he did and I was so HAPPY, because Sisko LOVES these treats. He did bite me and draw blood when we were playing and training, but I stopped everything and walked away and stayed in another room, and I think he understood that that was not okay!! He is so much more gentle about taking treats😀


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Great pics of Sisko! Be careful with your mom’s hands, Mister. ✋🤚


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Porkchop said:


> Great pics of Sisko! Be careful with your mom’s hands, Mister. ✋🤚


Thank you! Thank you for telling him😤


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 21
Sisko wants my Pho








Sisko passes out because he can't have my Pho








Sisko has been doing very well with basic training, he has been responding much quicker to commands, and he has gotten better with sitting and laying down outside. Leash manners are slow, but seem to be getting better.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 22
IMO Sisko has one of the cutest faces I have ever seen! I tried his Freedom Harness on him again and it works so well now. I don't know if I was putting it on him wrong, if he just grew in to it now or what, but I'm so happy that it works now because I can walk him now!!


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

His face is really cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

poodlelove01 said:


> His face is really cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 23
😄


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Week 22
> IMO Sisko has one of the cutest faces I have ever seen! I tried his Freedom Harness on him again and it works so well now. I don't know if I was putting it on him wrong, if he just grew in to it now or what, but I'm so happy that it works now because I can walk him now!!
> View attachment 467496
> View attachment 467497


What a smile.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dogs4Life said:


> What a smile.


That's his weapon😨


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Still can't get over that boy's legs! They just look soooo looooonnngg when he's in a down .


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Still can't get over that boy's legs! They just look soooo looooonnngg when he's in a down .


😆 they do.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

VanessaC said:


> Such a cutie!


Thank you😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 24








Sisko chewing on his bone😬


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 25
Sisko has been pretty chill today after we ran.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That'll do it


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 26
The pics are blurred, but it's still cute😂!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 27


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sisko's coloring is so geart - He is so handsome and I love the bright blue harness.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Sisko's coloring is so geart - He is so handsome and I love the bright blue harness.


Thank you😁!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 28
I had some stuff go on on the weekend so I didn't feel like posting.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

He looks like he has something very important to say


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 29
Pet me🥺


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 30!! Milestone! Still going strong in this challenge (okay, I missed my weekend deadline twice😳😆) Sisko is so good at Noseworks! So far we have done it with his food and treats, and he finds them everytime!! I want to branch out, but I don't know how yet.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I like the mustache look on him . 

I'm not very familiar with formal noseworks training but could you try it with the rope toy or a jacket or something you might wear?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sisko's looking extra cute!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Noseworks? So cool! I can imagine how much Sisko is loving that (and how much you’re loving him being tired out afterward!).


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> I like the mustache look on him .
> 
> I'm not very familiar with formal noseworks training but could you try it with the rope toy or a jacket or something you might wear?


 Thank you! Sisko likes it too.

I think I could I found a place that's close to us that we could do training at.



PeggyTheParti said:


> Sisko's looking extra cute!


 Sisko says thank you😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Porkchop said:


> Noseworks? So cool! I can imagine how much Sisko is loving that (and how much you’re loving him being tired out afterward!).


Yeah, he is really good at it! He finds his food and treats everytime. I found a trainer that we can advance in it in.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 31


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

He looks very pensive here.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 32
The new head Harness came yesterday, so we went for a walk today. He did great!!! I have been training him to sit when we stop and he even did it with distracting cars! I think we are ready for the water front. One of the things that I made the mistake of doing when he was younger was letting everyone say hi to him. That's going to stop now. I will tell people that they can look, but not say hi.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

There’s a good chance that if people notice the head halter on Sisko, they likely will think it’s some kind of muzzle. They might not approach in the first place! Works out well for you that way


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Porkchop said:


> There’s a good chance that if people notice the head halter on Sisko, they likely will think it’s some kind of muzzle. They might not approach in the first place! Works out well for you that way


Yeah😀! My youngest brother had already mistook it for a muzzle, and I don't have to tell strangers that it's not🤫 I might even say yes it is if anyone ask.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 33


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww Sisko is looking all cute n cuddly.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 34


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww he is all fuzzy! Looks cute.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Aww he is all fuzzy! Looks cute.


Thank you! I need to clip his coat, but I have been lazy about😖but I brush him every 2 days, but there have been times where I have gotten lazy about that too😖. I think I'm going to get started. I really want to do a German clip, but I'm so intimidated by it especially with the scissoring!! I have not scissored Sisko's coat in a year. Guess I have to get start again somewhere🤔


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I haven't had Renn to the groomer in 2 months or so. She opened and I took him 1x but with the new restrictions she would come outside to get him but with her slip lead, and I would have to remove his collar and lead and keep them with me, same in picking him up. He doesn't like to leave me and will always give a fight not to go with her so I was so uneasy. I was afraid he would bolt and she is only a short block from a heavy traffic highway. Picking up I know he would come right to me but being afraid of leaving me and going in might be another story. So I have been flipping him myself. I'm not very good at it so I just keep him short now. I haven't had to do much with his tail topknot or ear length yet. That will be even more of a challenge. However I am finding that I don't mind doing it so much. He likes it when I groom him and is quite good will even roll on his back while I do his sanitary and belly . After grooming he is spent and will sleep for several hours. Its actually some very nice bonding time, not that we need more, lol.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 35
We got to finally got to go out today! Been closed off in our apartment due to smoke. We played with the flirt pole, did some sniffing around, and then some outside training. Sisko was so happy to be out!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I will be shaving Sisko down instead of trying to give him a German Clip. I'll try when his coat grows out again. I just don't feel like it right now and need him to be very easy maintenance right now.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I will be shaving Sisko down instead of trying to give him a German Clip. I'll try when his coat grows out again. I just don't feel like it right now and need him to be very easy maintenance right now.


I feel you. 😩 You’re in school right now too, right? I‘m working until 8 or 9 at night most days, and sometimes 10... There’s so much, isn’t there?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> I feel you. 😩 You’re in school right now too, right? I‘m working until 8 or 9 at night most days, and sometimes 10... There’s so much, isn’t there?


😩 I'm about to be! I'm relearning math right now, and will be going to start school in the winter. You're working and going to school?? Whoa, that is incredible! I know how hard that is because my Mom did that. I actually want to do that too, so that I will have extra money.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> 😩 I'm about to be! I'm relearning math right now, and will be going to start school in the winter. You're working and going to school?? Whoa, that is incredible! I know how hard that is because my Mom did that. I actually want to do that too, so that I will have extra money.


I am working, but not that much, lol. Just one day a week right now. Pretty sure my grades would plummet if I had to do more—I started working practically full and over time last semester when everything shut down and people went on a buying spree, and barely kept the grade of the one class I was taking as it was. I hold your mom in the most highest of respects, and hope to be that awesome one day! Math is my personal demon, and I went a whole 2 years between classes before last semester, so I get the struggle 😩. Sal Khan is my hero. He needs some kind of medal. A super teacher medal.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> I am working, but not that much, lol. Just one day a week right now. Pretty sure my grades would plummet if I had to do more—I started working practically full and over time last semester when everything shut down and people went on a buying spree, and barely kept the grade of one class I was taking as it was. I hold your mom in the most highest of respects, and hope to be that awesome one day! Math is my personal demon, and I went a whole 2 years between classes before last semester, so I get the struggle 😩. Sal Khan is my hero. He needs some kind of medal. A super teacher medal.


Whoa! Okay, than I probably shouldn't do that😬. That had to be crazy! I hope to be that awesome one day too! It's mine too! I wonder if it is because our personalities🤔 I'm getting better at it though, but I started back from early math and moved up from there, so I have a better understanding of it. The struggle is real😩. I'm doing Khan Academy too. Sal Khan is my hero too, and he does need a Super Teacher Medal! IMO that is the best learning website!! I will donate to them when I can.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 36
I did a rush clip on Sisko and still haven't finished😓, but at least he likes it!!
















Sisko is cuddling on the couch with me right now😌 I asked him if he could help my ankle feel better, so this is what he did. Now all I need is some tea. He did good after I redirected him when he saw another dog.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 37


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sisko is one of my favs here on PF. His pictures always make me smile


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Sisko is one of my favs here on PF. His pictures always make me smile


I am very happy that Sisko always makes you smile, Claire


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 38


----------



## EnnoTheRedhead (Oct 4, 2020)

Aww Sisko has such an adorable face when he plays!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

EnnoTheRedhead said:


> Aww Sisko has such an adorable face when he plays!


Thank you!😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 39
When you can't go in the new tent bed because it's full.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 40!
When you let your Poodle inside your tent bed.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Week 41
HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!


----------



## EnnoTheRedhead (Oct 4, 2020)

What a handsome boy in his bandana!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko said thank you😁


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww he is looking so good. Hope you all had a good Halloween.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Aww he is looking so good. Hope you all had a good Halloween.


Thank you! Ours was okay. How was yours?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ours was typical, we had a good number of children coming by, seemed to be more teens this year but its all fun. It lasted about two hours and we packed it in around 8.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

That's nice. I was by myself, but then I joined a Discord.


----------

